# Beef



## Josh (Jan 22, 2004)

Man. These guys need to stop all the weight lifting and just focus on the fighting. They get so slow and make the fights boring. 

Now a question

What Mixed Martial Arts DVD's you got??

I got 3 Pride

The Best of the Best(something like that)
Beasts from the East
Return of the Warriors

I wanna get some that have Jeremy Horn in there and one of them Abu Dhabi ones. Good Stuff
PEACE!!


----------

